# Hunting Knives..



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I need some advice.. I am looking to get a good knife to use for cleaning game, mainly deer. I have knives that I can use to do waterfowl, they just didn't work so well on my first deer hunt last year. :shock:

So I am new to this whole quality knife thing. What would y'all suggest getting? I would like something that does a good job at keeping an edge and that it isn't too hard to sharpen.. 

I have been looking at the KOA Alpha Wolf with the D2 steel. It sounds like it might be a little tricky to sharpen.

I would like to stay under $50-$60 if possible..

Thanks!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I like the outdoor edge swing blade.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

KOA Alpha Wolf is great! Used it to clean my buck last year. I would also argue in favor of the Outdoor Edge game processor set ($80) [ I used this set to process my buck last year. ] I don't have the swing-blade, but they do put out quality knives.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Havalon.

razor sharp scalple blades that are cheap to replace. Don't ever have to sharpen them.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got a Buck Vanguard that I like for all purpose stuff. It's 420HC steel and holds an edge decently well. I've hacked through several wrist sized pieces of wood and still had a decent edge left. 

Not in the "quality knife" category, but I've also got a Havalon. They're great for skinning and some deboning/dismembering tasks. But, you have to use it within it's limitations. I've heard some people complaining that they've snapped blades, and most of the time it's because they were prying on something or doing some other task that the thin blade is not suited for. I love mine and would not think of heading out without it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

DeadI said:


> Havalon.
> 
> razor sharp scalple blades that are cheap to replace. Don't ever have to sharpen them.


I carry a Piranta as well as a regular Schrade bladed knife and it works pretty well for skinning and getting in between joints.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have used everything from a $2.00 pen knife to a $300.00 custom built knife and everything in between. In all reality it comes down to a knife that you can keep sharp and has a sturdy blade, which rules out the Havalon. I have even used one of them once and when the blade came off while I was gutting the animal I gave them up. Just something about digging around on the inside of a animal with a razor blade in there that just doesn't suit me. 

But when it comes down to it I like a knife like the Gerber Gator folder with the rubberized handle or the Buck Woodsman. If you want a knife with changeable blades take a look at the Outdooredge Razor Pro. It is a lot sturdier than the Havalon along with thicker blades.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm sure some here are tired of hearing me say I don't like razor knives, so I won't state that again.....

Buy one or two of these:
https://www.etundra.com/kitchen-sup...5&cadevice=c&gclid=CKrX1-GMuMcCFZCCaQod13YLjg

And then you can buy one of these:
https://www.etundra.com/kitchen-sup...5&cadevice=c&gclid=COKGvbCNuMcCFQENaQodD18LoA

And pick up one of these:
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/.../Diamond-Sharpeners/prod99999030818/cat100813

And then you can use one to skin and debone a whole moose, 5-10 deer, and a couple elk. Of course it isn't as nostalgic as a fancy knife, but at least I don't feel bad when loosing one....


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I use a Stanley box knife with roofers hook blade to make the caping cuts and the straight blade for quartering and skinning.
A 5" fish filet knife from Sportsman Warehouse does an amazing job on the boning and cleaning up the meat.
I'm sure Packouts knife would work good too.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

A nice buck 110 folder seems to be my go to knife any time I go outdoors. Great for everything from cleaning catfish,trout,dove and pigs. Also great for cutting up cheese and sausage on the trail.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Buck. I have a number of their knives and love them. The 110 folding hunter and the paklite series.

Havalon are great as well.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Look at Mora Knives. You can get them on Amazon for under $15. I like the MoraKniv Companion. I have a few of these. They are razor sharp out of the box and hold an edge really well. IMO you can find a better blade for under $50, and you can get 3-4 for that pice.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll throw in another vote for the havalon. I have boned out or been apart of, about six animals. Super sharp it is very easy to skin them out. They are extremely light and you never have to sharpen! Any of the replaceable blade razor knifes are a good option IMO


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I really like Havalons, but prefer Wyoming knives for some circumstances: http://www.wyomingknife.com/knives.htm


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*2-in-1*

A couple years ago I got one like this.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/41...-rubber-covered-aluminum-handle-safety-orange

When I hunt deer and elk I always make sure this is one of the two knives I take along. Compact, doesn't weight much, handles well, and is everything you need to field dress big game including cutting sternum and pelvis. Mine is a Browning and cost half this much but it isn't on their web-site.

We've established that I'm not a trophy hunter so I don't know a thing about capeing blades ; )


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

+1 for the Gerber a Gator folding knife. It is lightweight, easy to sharpen and the rubber grips really come in handy when your hands are covered in blood or fat while skinning.

I also use a Puma Duke, which is small and light weight. I picked it up after hauling around my vintage Case Sharktooth for many years. That **** thing felt like a brick in my pocket, cost me more than I would like to admit and can't keep an edge as long as my others but it sure does look pretty.

Biggest thing I have learned is it isn't the knife but the intermittent use of a small sharpener. I watched an outfitter quarter and cape a deer in 20 mins and he spent 15 mins of that time touching up the blade.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I Pack this set. Has been really great!
http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-Alaskan-Blade-Trader-System/dp/B000FTZE84


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got an antler handle folding knife my Dad gave me before he passed. Beautiful knife - but horrible when gutting an animal. It gets slippery, and is not a locking blade, so it has folded on me when I've been elbow deep, and that doesn't feel good. 

My favorite is Gerber Gator. LOVE that knife. Won't slip, keeps an edge, and just the right size.

Though, after a hunt with Amos at Deseret Land & Livestock a few years ago, where he cleaned three elk that day with a little Old Timer pocket knife, I have to say I was pretty impressed. That guy must gut a couple hundred elk a year (no exaggeration there. Really. ) and he does it with that little Old Timer, or whatever small pocket knife is. He just keeps it super sharp, and can work it like no other.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have 2 havalons. They are great for cutting up deer and elk and all, but the blades are very fragile and I have broken a storm of them in side the quarters of domestic beef cows, elk, deer, and moose. Plan on investing in a lot of the disposable blades.

For outdoor tasks and brutal strength I really like the CRKT Shenanigan http://www.blackovis.com/crkt-ken-onion-shenanigan-folding-knife
For the most part it has replaced the Havalons in my pack and pretty much gets all the tasks done with no broken blades. If I kill something that gums it up with fat then I will switch to the Havalons for their disposable nature.

AUS 8 steel really impresses me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year I witnessed two different big game outfitters using Outdoor Edge Razor/Blade knives with the replaceable blades.

I use a variety of knives but I would have to say my favorite is a 60s-era Case XX model 366. You can still find them once in awhile on eBay.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I use a variety of knives but I would have to say my favorite is a 60s-era Case XX model 366. You can still find them once in awhile on eBay.
> 
> .


Or in my knife box.

A lot of you that still use folding knifes need to actually check out the Gerber Gator folder.
Once you grab onto that handle you will wish that all folding knifes had the same texture. But I'm glad that they don't.

I even got top of the page with this one.-*|*--*|*-
Sorry Goob.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Critter said:


> Or in my knife box.
> 
> A lot of you that still use folding knifes need to actually check out the Gerber Gator folder.
> Once you grab onto that handle you will wish that all folding knifes had the same texture. But I'm glad that they don't.
> ...


+1 on the Gerber Gator. I love mine. Also a fan of buck knives. I've got a really really old folding one that belonged to my great grand-pappy.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I was just reminded that the last deer I cut up was not done with any of my preferred knives, and it went really well. I borrowed this from my brother.










Not my first choice, but like I said, it went really well.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I have gone through a number, I liked the kershaw 3 piece set posted earlier, still carry an uncle henry as a back up, but the last 6 deer I've cut up have been done with the Havalon Pirahna. I really like that knife. Haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought this and have been super happy with it:

http://www.knifecenter.com/item/BM1...-s30v-blade-dymondwood-handles-leather-sheath


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Another vote here for Havalon! Yeah there's a chance that you can brake a blade, but the blades are inexpensive and I've never had a problem finding the broken blades. I've boned out, and caped multiple deer with one blade. They are very sharp! Just make sure you've got a Leatherman or something on you to replace blades.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I originally started with that three piece set from Kershaw as well. Its a nice set but a bit bulky, so I switched to this set.
http://www.tactical-life.com/tactical-knives/paklite-skeletal-hunters/
Another nice set, and you can now get them with a black or flrt orange coating. The later would be nice in the field for when you set your knife down. 
Right now I'm using a havalon, I have been really impressed with them. I've only used one blade so far and I'm process three deer. I did bust this first blade on my deer this year, I had the blade in a joint and tried moving laterally and the blade snapped. It is smart to have a pair of needle nose pliers to change a blade, but not needed. I swapped my blade in and out multiple times without pliers when I first got it to see process before I got into the field.

If you go with a fix blade I'd carry one of these.
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/.../Carbide-Sharpeners/prod99999037237/cat110119
or something similar.
I do have an outdoor edge knife that I got from a magazine subscription and it is impressively sharp as well. Kershaw knives are nice because they'll sharpen the knife for free. You just have to pay to ship it there and they pay to ship it back.


----------

